# Victoria Stilwell??



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

I like her. (I'm still trying to figure out what's with the whole dominatrix look, but hey... whatever floats your boat, I guess. 

But as far as her methods and her philosophy, I like what I've seen. I like that she always goes for the gentle leader as opposed to a prong collar. (I'm sure there are differing opinions about those, but in my book, they're cruel.) I like that she seems to reward good behavior, instead of focusing on the correction of bad behavior.

I just saw an episode last week, I think, where she really went off on this girl who had a vicious little Chinese Crested. This poor dog was an absolute mess and yet she had an entire wardrobe. :uhoh: Victoria let her have it, saying that dogs are not fashion accessories and if that's your motivation, you shouldn't have a dog. That's one of my pet peeves as well, so I was glad to see that.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I enjoy watching her show. I am comfortable trying out some of her methods if needed, too.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I like her and do like the show. Her outfits crack me up and hubby thinks she is trying to look all tough. From what I have seen she uses alot of positive training and gets on the owners most of the time, because the dogs arent getting exercise the way they should and training. I saw that Chinese Crested show and that little dog was vicious. Loved it when she went off on the girl about the wardrobe and making her a fashion accessory.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

LifeOfRiley said:


> I like her. (I'm still trying to figure out what's with the whole dominatrix look, but hey... whatever floats your boat, I guess.
> 
> But as far as her methods and her philosophy, I like what I've seen. I like that she always goes for the gentle leader as opposed to a prong collar. (I'm sure there are differing opinions about those, but in my book, they're cruel.) I like that she seems to reward good behavior, instead of focusing on the correction of bad behavior.
> 
> I just saw an episode last week, I think, where she really went off on this girl who had a vicious little Chinese Crested. This poor dog was an absolute mess and yet she had an entire wardrobe. :uhoh: Victoria let her have it, saying that dogs are not fashion accessories and if that's your motivation, you shouldn't have a dog. That's one of my pet peeves as well, so I was glad to see that.


Seriously, what's with the dominatrix deal?? haha. 

But I agree with her methods. She always focuses on positive reinforcement and I have tried some of them on Vito. I also like the fact that she is up front and honest with the owners.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I enjoy the show and think her training ideas are great -- they're positive and non-punitive, and she isn't afraid to point out where the real source of the problem lies -- with the people in the household. Whether it's a wimpy husband or a young woman who treats her dog like a stuffed dress-up toy, Victoria tells it like it is. I've heard that she's going to start a program with U.S. dogs and families, too.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

I really like her show- I was just asking DH what was with those HUGE red belts on all black outfits? LOL. All you see is BELT. :

Yes, a new season starts Oct. 11 with people from America. I believe she lives in America. Many times it seems like Nanny 911 with the "parents" being a big part of the problem. I do like how she approaches the situations with a little bit of humour and all in fun sarcasm. At the same time she seems fair and positive. Her ideas/solutions make a lot of sense.

One thing I was wondering about- I was watching that show "Greatest American Dog? (not sure if I have that right?) I've never caught a whole show, but what I saw was this poor dog sitting there across from it's owner... and all these people parading across the stage behind the owner, trying to distract it from it's "stay" I felt so uncomfortable watching it- almost like it was torture for the dog, who was probably so confused. I understand the premise, showing how good the dog was, but in all honesty it put me off of the show to put a dog through that- Victoria Stillwell was a judge. I wouldn't have thought she would've done something like that? I may be misinformed.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Was it this sienna's mom? I like what she is saying and that she sticks up for herself...but the god of dog training bit made me laugh! I do mainly like what she says and does on 'Its me or the dog


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

It looks like it's the same show, but the bit I saw was inside, on a stage and the judges were behind some big podium- like some kind of game show. Like I said, I haven't seen any other part of the show, but the in your face, constant badgering of the dog in the part I saw made me uncomfortable.

That was interesting to see though, though we didn't see what the dog owner did in the clip, I did like that Victoria had a problem with dominance/intimidation (I'm not talking alpha dog) Yes, the God of dog training made me laugh too-the woman did say THAT is riduculous, but Victoria heard it as YOU are ridiculous.

I have been enjoying watching It's Me or the Dog. Many times I have been catching reruns early a.m. when I can't sleep!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I like her methods overall. She has some good ideas and they seem to work. Her voice gets on my nerves, but I can deal with it. She is very much about neutering the obnoxious, humping dogs. And making sure owners pick up the dog poop after they go.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i enjoy watching her show, but i did get very annoyed with her as a judge on the greatest american dog.

i can't remember the exact cirmcumstances, but i think they were doing a talent show. one of the uber annoying humans gave her dog a command and the dog ignored her.

when it came to the judges' comments, VS's comment was that if she gives a command and the dog doens't do it, don't be afraid to repeat it (!!) and that if the dog still won't move, the person should physically move it.

that's exactly opposite of what she tells every owner in every episode of her show - and completely opposite of what the majority of trainers would say.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

I have only seen her on " It's Me Or The Dog ". Sounds like she was irratating on the other... time will tell, I think it is coming out here in October.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Victoria Stilwell started with a dog show over here in the ~UK. I watched it every week for pure entertainment value, and like that she is able to educate owners to what they are doing wrong which is making their dog the way it is. It seems obvious to us the viewer, but clearly the owners were pretty clueless!!!!

I think she's Ok, but my favourite trainer/behaviourist is by far Jan Fennell, who I believe Victoria models herself on. Jan has a way with dogs I've never seen before. Do you have her series in the US? I've seen her mentioned in other threads, but she is a true inspiration to me and I've read all her books. My pups grew up with fewer hangups purely because I am beginning to understand them since adopting her methods. She really is the number 1!!!

Watch this link to see what I mean... so good!!

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=QNaPwv-jWto


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks Tanyac,, the video left me wanting to see more of her. I am not familiar with her at all but plan on looking into her and her methods. I love the non confrontational way she " handled " this situation..


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

She has DVD's out and a website
http://www.janfennellthedoglistener.com/
She's based in the UK but I know she holds training sessions around the US. Her books and DVD's will be available on Amazon or something similar. Well worth a look.


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

Sienna's Mom said:


> One thing I was wondering about- I was watching that show "Greatest American Dog? (not sure if I have that right?) I've never caught a whole show, but what I saw was this poor dog sitting there across from it's owner... and all these people parading across the stage behind the owner, trying to distract it from it's "stay" I felt so uncomfortable watching it- almost like it was torture for the dog, who was probably so confused. I understand the premise, showing how good the dog was, but in all honesty it put me off of the show to put a dog through that- Victoria Stillwell was a judge. I wouldn't have thought she would've done something like that? I may be misinformed.


I think that I was okay with her until she started as a judge on Greatest American Dog. I could not believe that they made those dogs jump off the little I guess "jungle gym" or whatever they made. That was COMPLETELY against the dog's nature to jump off of something so high!! OH and telling a dog NOT to move when an elephant is walking towards them?!  I really disagreed with so much on that show. 

But I think she does a good job on her show on Animal Planet.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I like "It's Me or the Dog", too. It is funny and she has good insights. I have only seen part of one "Great American Dog" and I thought she looked a bit embarassed, or maybe I was for her. I guess I can't fault her for making a buck....


----------



## TuckerPupp (Apr 10, 2008)

I actually find her show "It's me or the dog" quite amusing. Overall I like her methods based mostly on re-direction and positive enforcement. Her outfits and boots always crack me up.... are boots like that REALLY appropriate for dog training/ walking . My honey thinks its great.. the dominatrix dog trainer from across the pond. Have you seen the new preview that ends with her holding a ( riding) crop.... 
Anywho the only glimpse of the game show with her I had was when she was fighting with the other dog trainer...I changed the channel. 
One thing i did notice about the difference between her show and other dog training shows is ALMOST all the time the are potty training issues and the the dogs "wee" in the house. Is this really all that common of an issue that they have to show it on every episode i have watched... or an i just lucky and always find the ones housetraining problems...


----------



## jasnday (Sep 14, 2008)

I just started catching the episodes.  I think I want to be a dog trainer then I can get a black corvette too!! LOL Her training methods seem to work. I think she over does it with the treats though!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

My mom and I love her show! We make it a point to watch it every weekend. I have tried some of her training tips myself with my own 2 dogs and they seemed to have work well. I think she is great!


----------



## samchu_mammy (Jun 20, 2008)

I love that show! I don't have animal planets channel in my cable package, so can't see her show anymore (tight on budget, no upgrade for now!). Poor me! 

I've learn a lot from her, and amazed about the scream she made while the dogs nip her! It's really high and loud!!


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

I like her show too, except that they keep rerunning the "Teddy Pom-Pom" episode but I don't suppose she can control that.

It is hard for me to believe all the spouses kept out of the bedroom by dogs but my husband has a lot of dog experience so that would never happen at our house.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I liked the show they had on last weekend with the 2 women who had the boxers and then one of their smaller dogs was wearing a diaper! They called it his "dipey" LOL! I actually have the show on right now.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

I like Me or the Dog. I think Victoria has some great ideas, practical tips on how to change a dogs behavior. I watched the episode on "Jed" the aggressive American Bull Dog who had become aggressive and overly protective of his owners and how. What I liked was she didnt blow any smoke up anyones skirts. She laid it on the line, warning the owners that they will always have to be on alert with their dog and it would be constant work and training with the dog to protect others. No magic fixes just old fashioned hard work and practical advice. 

Nancy


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

jwemt81 said:


> I liked the show they had on last weekend with the 2 women who had the boxers and then one of their smaller dogs was wearing a diaper! They called it his "dipey" LOL! I actually have the show on right now.


 
Saw the episode last weekend. She doesn't pull any punches with the people and lets them know that it's up to them to try and resolve their dogs' issues -- no excuses!


----------

